# Biken Harburger Berge/ Fischbeker Heide



## uweh (15. Juni 2005)

Hi! Bin neu im Forum und möchte mich kurz vorstellen:

Mittvierziger aus dem Nordosten Hamburgs mit Rocky und einem gewissen Hang zu kniffligen Singletrails - bergauf bin ich dafür leider nicht der Schnellste...
Suche Mitfahrer(innen) für Samstage/ Sonntage mit Startpunkt Neugraben 
Landschulheim/ Buskehre oder Friedhof/ Buskehre (oder auch Kärtner Hütte) für ca. 30 - 50 km Touren in max. mittlerem Tempo, aber inkl. allen Spasseinheiten, die so in den Harb. Bergen zu finden sind.

Würde mich über Nachrichten freuen, gerne auch mobil: 0171-38 38 740

Viele Grüße Uwe

PS.:Kommendes Wochenende bin ich auswärts, deshalb erst am 25./ 26.06. wieder verfügbar!


----------



## kiddykorn (15. Juni 2005)

Willkommen hier in Forum!!   

Ich bin immer für eine Tour zu haben.
Ich komme aus Buxtehude und da liegt Neugraben un Co ja direkt auf dem Weg in die HaBe´s.

Ansonsten wenn Du mal Lust hast in die andere Richtung zu fahren kannst Du ja mal hier schauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156050

Gruß
kiddykorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. Juni 2005)

uweh schrieb:
			
		

> PS.:Kommendes Wochenende bin ich auswärts, deshalb erst am 25./ 26.06. wieder verfügbar!


Hört sich gut an, da bin ich auch wieder "frei" 

Dann wird es ja am Wochende in 10 Tagen endlich mal wieder 'ne gemütliche Runde durch die HaBes geben 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## uweh (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Eine gemütliche Tour durch die Ha'Be   - hört sich gut an!
Wollen wir nächste Woche wg. Zeit und Ort telefonieren?
Gerne mobil oder hier auch meine Private: 040-647 65 21 (ist ein AB dran!)

Freue mich drauf!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## iglg (16. Juni 2005)

An dem WE fahre ich den MArathon in Frammersbach.

Aber irgendwann sonst (fährt jemand an diesem WE ?) wäre es schön, mal wieder mit mehreren in den HABEs zu fahren. Irgendwie ist ja wenig Aktivität zur Zeit in der Region. Ich gebe zu, bei dem Wetter der letzten Wochen ist die Motiviation natürlich geringer, aber ich hoffe, das springt wieder an ;-)

Grüße aus Lüneburg


----------



## norinofu (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo uweh, und auch herzlich willkommen   

ich hab das Forum mehr als ein (heftiges) Jahr nicht mehr aufgesucht - und bin damit auch quasi auch wieder NEU - quasi   

Deine Wunschtour ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack - nicht zu schnell aber schön knifflig   

Was in 10 Tagen ist, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen - aber ich werde morgen und Sonntag den Wald unsicher machen.

Für all die anderen werten Leser: Ich starte morgen um 1100h an der Kärntner Hütte >> siehe LastMinute


----------



## hefti (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo uweh,
bergauf nicht so schnell, knifflige Singeltrails und max. mittleres Tempo hört sich für mich als konditionelles Wrack mit Tendenz zum "lieber drüberspringen als lange drumrum fahren" sehr gut an. Haltet mich mal auf dem Laufenden wann´s losgeht.
n.d.t. Hefti


----------



## Hoerni (21. Juni 2005)

Tach die Herren,

Mittdreißiger, konditionell so lala vom vielen Sesselpupsen aber auf dem Bike ganz ok, vor allem bei Singletrails; kenne einige seehr schöne sehr enge und sehr schnelle Trails in den Harburger Bergen... 25. passt noch nicht, ziehe gerade um aber die Wochenenden drauf dafür umso mehr. 

Sollte eine regelmäßige Veranstaltung werden, kenne noch mehr Typen hier, denen sage ich auch Bescheid; 

Freue mich,

Hörni


----------



## norinofu (21. Juni 2005)

Moin,
bin leider nur bis zur Hälfte meines Vorhabens gekommen, dann steckte plötzlich ein Stück Holz in meinem Bein   

Also Tour abbrechen weil ich das Teil nicht wieder raugezogen bekam. Im AK Eilbeck haben sie´s dann rausgeschnitten. 
Damit war auch der Sonntag als Nachholtermin gelaufen. Will sehn, dass ich schnell wieder auf die Pedalen komme.
Dann lass uns mal noch neue Strecken finden. Ich denke, bei 60 Km muss noch nicht Schluss sein. 

Leider kann ich nur am WE - Aber für 5h-Tripps ist in der Woche eh keine Zeit.

Bis demnächst also
Munter bleiben   
Ralf


----------



## uweh (22. Juni 2005)

Moin, alle zusammen!

Freue mich, dass es soviel Resonanz auf meine Anfrage gibt - wollte am Sonntag (26.06.) um ca.? 11:00 oder 12:00 vom Heidefriedhof aus starten - wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzukommen? (Von da aus kommt man gut zum Paul-Roth-Stein hoch-quäl-)
Hier noch mal Handy zur weiteren Absprache: 0171-38 38 740

Grüße Uwe


----------



## hefti (22. Juni 2005)

Wo ist denn nun wieder der Heidefriedhof ?
Ich starte immer an der Kärntener Hütte und fahre dann willenlos durch´n Wald.
Also definitiv mangelnde Ortskenntnis.    
Sonntag 11:00 hört sich aber gut an.
n.d.t. 
Hefti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (23. Juni 2005)

hefti schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn nun wieder der Heidefriedhof ?


Der Heidefriedhof befindet sich am Ende des Falkenbergsweg, kurz vor der Buskehre.
Anreise mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln: S3/31 bis Neugraben und dann einfach den Falkenbergsweg bis zum Ende fahren!
Mit Pkw aus Richtung Hamburg: B73 Richtung Buxtehude/Stade/Cuxhaven bis zur Kreuzung kurz vorm S-Bahnhof Neugraben, dort links in den Falkenbergsweg ...

Laut Wetterbericht soll es wohl am Samstag überwiegend regnen. Ich hoffe das hält sich in Grenzen, sodaß der Wald nicht allzu feucht wird. Sonntag soll's erst zum Nachmittag hin feucht von oben werden. Wenn dem so ist bin ich wohl auch dabei. Ich starte dann aber wohl gegen 10:30h an der K.-Hütte und nehme auf dem Weg zum heidefriedhof gleich noch den einen oder anderen Trail unter die Stollen 

cu,
Harry


----------



## uweh (23. Juni 2005)

Moin-auf die Schnelle:

Können gerne gegen 10:30 von der Kärtner Hütte losfahren, wenn die ohnehin alle kennen (bin nicht auf den Heidefriedhof festgelegt-)
Wetter soll angeblich gut werden-sagen die im Radio.
Falls ich nichts weiteres höre, bin ich ca. 10:30 an der K.-Hütte - ansonsten auch gerne mal telefonieren....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kiddykorn (23. Juni 2005)

Moin,
also wenn ich Sonntag rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme würde ich mich Euch anschließen.   .

Gruß
Christian


----------



## AND (23. Juni 2005)

Moin zusammen,
als ich beim letzten mal eine "scheinbar harmlose" Tour in den HaBe`s mitgefahren bin, war ich völlig fertig.
Egal.
Sonntag 10:30 Uhr, ich bin dabei !

@kiddykorn: Shuttle im Teampolo ? (einen Radplatz habe ich frei)

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Rabbit (23. Juni 2005)

AND schrieb:
			
		

> als ich beim letzten mal eine "scheinbar harmlose" Tour in den HaBe`s mitgefahren bin, war ich völlig fertig.


Moin Andreas, das glaube ich jetzt nicht. Gut, seit unserer letzten Tour durch den Klosterforst(?) sind nun sicher schon 1,5-2 Jahre ins Land gegangen, aber damals warst Du doch fit wie der berühmte Turnschuh! 
Mit wem bist Du denn das letzte mal in den HaBes unterwegs gewesen?

Also, damit auch die Langschläfer eine Chance haben: *11:00h K.-Hütte*
Ich mach' noch schnell einen Eintrag ins LMB, was aber nicht heißen soll, daß ich dann 100% dabei bin


----------



## kiddykorn (24. Juni 2005)

AND schrieb:
			
		

> @kiddykorn: Shuttle im Teampolo ? (einen Radplatz habe ich frei)


Das kling doch sehr Gut!
Ich würde sagen wir telefonieren mal und machen einen Treffpunkt ab.

Ich muss nur bis 15:00Uhr wieder in Buxtehude sein.

Dann bis Sonntag
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefti (24. Juni 2005)

11:00 Uhr K-Hütte klingt gut. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht (und mein Knie !   ) bin ich Sonntag da. 
Hauptsache ihr haltet dann beim Tempo den Ball flach, damit ich auch hinterher komme.   
n.d.t. Hefti


----------



## uweh (24. Juni 2005)

Tempo flachhalten sollte kein Problem sein...
Bin zu 100 % um 11:00 an der K-Hütte, außer es regnet in Strömen!  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## norinofu (25. Juni 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach' noch schnell einen Eintrag ins LMB,



Moin Harry,
hab mir die verlinkte Beschreibung aus deinem LMB für morgen angesehen. Die Runde mit ca. 40km würde ich gerne ausweiten auf 50-60km. 
Vielleicht ergibt es sich ja auch spontan noch was mit den anderen Mitstreitern .... - je nach Laune und Umständen   
Ich werde jedenfalls zusehen, dass ich um 1100h mit am Start bin   

Munter bleiben   
Ralf


----------



## Th.S16 (26. Juni 2005)

Ahoi aus dem hohen Norden!
Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen : Die 100 km Anreise (einfache Fahrt) haben sich mal wieder voll gelohnt.
Harry hat mal wieder eine Tour aus dem Ärmel gezaubert , die das Prädikat "äusserst gehaltvoll" verdient hat.  
Unzählige Km. feinste Singletrails haben diese Tour für mich zu einem wahren
Genuss gemacht !
Dazu kommt noch die lockere Stimmung in der Gruppe , und fertig ist der 
perfekte Wochenendausklang.

Gruss , und bis zum nächsten Mal (hoffentlich bald).
T.


----------



## kiddykorn (27. Juni 2005)

Den NEID kann ich nicht kaum unterdrücken  !

Ihr hattet bei dem Wetter bestimmt eine Hammer-Tour und ich durfte mich bei der Familie an den Kaffeetisch setzen und das Wetter aus dem Fenster anhimmeln  !

Naja man kann nicht immer gewinnen.

Ich hoffe die Tour wird mal wiederholt und dann bin ich auch am Start.

Christian


----------



## Rabbit (27. Juni 2005)

Moin moin!

Da kann ich Thorsten nur zustimmen. Die lockere Stimmung in der Gruppe war prima! 

Gestartet sind wir um kurz nach 11h in einer Gruppe mit 8 Personen: Thorsten (Th.S16), Uwe (uweh), Ralf (norinofu), Andreas (AND), 3 Personen aus dem nördl. hamb. Umland (Namen sind mir entfallen) und natürlich ich.

Von der K.-Hütte fuhren wir zunächst hoch zum Reiherberg um uns dann den Trail hinunter zur Autobahnkehre (A7-Heimfeld) zu "stürzen". Anschließend ging's wieder hoch zum "Kamm" (Stadtscheide) und hoch zum Kaiserstuhl um den nächsten feinen Trail unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Es folgte der zweite Anstieg hoch zum "Kamm" um dann von dort über den Sennahüttentrail hinunter zum gleichnahmigen Gasthaus zu fahren.

Hier querten wir die Strasse um auf Asphalt hoch zum Hotel "Hamburger Blick" zu fahren. Ein weiterer Trail führte uns hinunter in Richtung Neugrabener Heide die wir aber rechts liegen ließen und stattdessen den Trail hinauf  zum Einstieg in die "Achterbahn" zu nehmen. Der querliegende Baum am Ende war dann für einen der Teilnehmer eine Schlüsselstelle 

Weiter führte ich die Gruppe dann zum Heidefriedhof, an welchem sich Ralf aus der Tour ausklinkte, und über die Siedlung am Tempelberg in die Fischbeker Heide hoch zum Segelflugplatz auf welchem an diesem Tag sogar Flugbetrieb herrschte. Nach einer weiteren kurzen Pause folgte natürlich der "Panzertrail" mit Umrundung des Flugplatzes.

Um nun der ortsunkundigen 3'er-Gruppe aus dem hamb. Norden den Ausstieg zu ermöglichen brachten wir diese noch zurück bis kurz vor die Buskehre (Heidefriedhof). Ich hoffe sie haben gut zurück gefunden!

Mit der verbliebenen 4'er Gruppe machten wir uns dann noch auf den Weg zum Karlstein um später über den Paul-Roth-Stein den Rückweg anzutreten.
Auf dem Weg zum Karlstein trafen wir noch auf eine Gruppe MTB'ler mit Andre, Silvi, Doris, Willy und ein-zwei weiteren mir noch unbekannten Personen. Kurzer Plausch und weiter, jede Gruppe in seinem Tempo 
Einen weiteren Leckerbissen stellte natürlich der Trail auf dem letzen Stück zum Karlstein dar und nach dem Paul-Roth-Stein der "Höhenweg", welcher sich mit leichtem Gefälle immer schön am Hang entlangschlängelt bis er einen kurz vorm Moisburger Stein auf dem Forstweg ausspuckt.

Für den Rückweg wählten wir den Weg über den Haupteingang Wildpark und dem Kiekeberg. Am Parkplatz "Hasenbucht" oben an der Brücke über die A7 entschied ich kurzfristig zum Abschluß noch den Trail in Verlängerung der Martensbahn einzubauen. So querten wir zunächst die Autobahn um sie über die Fußgängerbrücke nochmals zu queren und den Highspeed-Downhill hinunter zur Kuhtrift zu befahren. Von hier ging's gemütlich entlang der Autobahnkehre und ein Stück entlang der B73 (Cuxe) zurück zur K.-Hütte.

Ein gelungener Sonntag! 
(Leider keine Bilder, da niemand an die Kamera gedacht hat)


----------



## hefti (27. Juni 2005)

Moin zusammen,
danke an Harry und die anderen mitfahrenden für die nette Tour gestern. Leider mußten wir uns aufgrund von leichten Ausfallerscheinungen frühzeitig ausklinken, hatten aber trotzdem mächtig Spaß. 
Harry hat eine hervorragende Führungsarbeit geleistet und die Stimmung war echt gut. Nächtes Mal machen wir dann die komplette Tour mit.   
Harry, vielen Dank nochmal für die Warnung vor dem Baumstamm.     
Also, bis zur nächsten "Tempo langsam Runde".
n.d.t. 
André

P.S. die unbekannte 3´er Gruppe aus dem nördl. Hamb. Umland
waren : 
Ulla 
Peter
André


----------



## uweh (27. Juni 2005)

Moin!

Kann mich dem nur anschließen!! Hatte selten so viel Spaß und für meine "Wiedereinsteigertour" hätte es nicht besser laufen können!
Hier nochmal herzlichen Dank an Harry, der es mit der Wahl seiner Route geschafft hat, dass ich heute noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht habe...

Hoffentlich auf bald - herzliche Grüsse - Uwe


----------



## Rabbit (27. Juni 2005)

> Hoffentlich auf bald ...


So, wie es bisher aussieht, habe ich am kommenden Sonntag auch wieder Zeit 
Schön, daß es allen so gut gefallen hat, das motiviert natürlich auch weiterhin zu Tourankündigungen. Für einen großen Teil des positiven Gesamteindrucks hat sicher auch das Wetter beigetragen ... wobei wir auch schon unter anderen Bedingungen viel Spaß hatten 

Also, haltet euch u.U. den kommenden Sonntag frei!

Zur Einstimmung hier einige Links zu Tourberichten aus der Vergangenheit:

After-Work-Biking vor ca. einem Jahr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120051

Schneebiken (Bilder): 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99149

Sylvestertour 2004 (Bilder):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=95493

Hier noch ein schöner Bericht aus dem Nov. 2002 (mit Höhenprofil und Streckenverlauf): 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=35686

Weitere Berichte (auch zu Touren in/um Geesthacht, Deister, Harz) findet man über die erweiterte Suche, Suchbegriff "Tourbericht" (nur im Titel suchen), Suche begrenzen auf das Nordeutsche!

Bis die Tage,
Harry


----------



## OBRADY (27. Juni 2005)

Au ja Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit.....und Lust auf eine gemütliche Tour in den Habes...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSaint! (29. Juni 2005)

da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen...   

Ich bin am So mit dabei!!!

Schönen Gruß
Steffen


----------



## uweh (29. Juni 2005)

Bin auch dabei!  
Wieder 11:00 Uhr, Kärntner Hütte?

Grüße Uwe


----------



## OBRADY (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo...

11.00Uhr Kärntner Hütte...ich bin dabei.!!!

Gruß
Anja


----------



## norinofu (30. Juni 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> .... Weiter führte ich die Gruppe dann zum Heidefriedhof, an welchem sich Ralf aus der Tour ausklinkte, ....


Es ist ja schon beinahe wieder Sonntag   
Ich bin tatsächlich - diesmal aber ohne anschließenden Krankenhausaufenthalt   - meine komplette Restrunde gefahren. 
Da dieses WE wieder ruhiges Wetter angesagt ist (meine erste Liebe - Surfen - geht also wieder nicht) bin ich daher wieder am Start. 

Für Interessierte werde ich meine Runde am Sonntag anbieten: mittlere Geschwindigkeit, 60km, 1200hm, knapp 5h. 
Wichtiger Hinweis: ich fahre kein Rennen - sondern just for fun   

Munter bleiben   
Ralf


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2005)

Ich habe dann mal einen Termin im LMB eingetragen.


----------



## hefti (30. Juni 2005)

"Tempo langsam" war doch wieder mein Stichwort.   
Sonntag 11:00 hört sich gut an.

n.d.t. 
André


----------



## Th.S16 (30. Juni 2005)

Ahoi !
Also ich bin auch wieder heiss.....  
Ich könnte noch jemanden aus dem Raum Rendsburg/Kiel mitnehmen , 
gegen Spritkostenbeteiligung versteht sich.
11.Uhr klingt sehr gut.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## EPICOS (30. Juni 2005)

Nach langer Abstinenz >Auslandsaufenthalt<
werde ich mich Euch anschließen.
--------------------------------------------
Freue mich in locker-fröhlicher Runde 
dabeizusein!


Gruß
Michael aus HH


----------



## EPICOS (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Muß leider den Sonntags-ausritt absagen.
Hab mich kurzfristig für den Sunset-Ride nach Timmendorf entschieden.
Viel Spaß euch allen.

Gruß
Michael aus HH





			
				EPICOS schrieb:
			
		

> Nach langer Abstinenz >Auslandsaufenthalt<
> werde ich mich Euch anschließen.
> --------------------------------------------
> Freue mich in locker-fröhlicher Runde
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (2. Juli 2005)

bedeutet langsam soviel wie einsteigerfreundlich?


----------



## Th.S16 (2. Juli 2005)

Ahoi !

Also ich will Rabbit da nicht vorgreifen , aber einsteigerfreundlich ist höchstens das Tempo.
Was die Tour aber erschwert ist zum einen die 3,5-4 Std Fahrzeit , und vor allem die technischen Passagen.
Leicht würde ich die Tour darum nicht nennen , wer da mitfahren möchte sollte eine solide Grundkondition haben , und auch knifflige Passagen meistern können.
Wer aber regelmässig auf dem Bike sitzt , der sollte da unbedingt mitfahren !!

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Beppo (2. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin,
´mal schaun, ob´s klappt, aber bitte nicht warten...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juli 2005)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich will Rabbit da nicht vorgreifen , aber einsteigerfreundlich ist höchstens das Tempo.
> Was die Tour aber erschwert ist zum einen die 3,5-4 Std Fahrzeit , und vor allem die technischen Passagen.
> Leicht würde ich die Tour darum nicht nennen , wer da mitfahren möchte sollte eine solide Grundkondition haben , und auch knifflige Passagen meistern können.
> Wer aber regelmässig auf dem Bike sitzt , der sollte da unbedingt mitfahren !!


Thorsten hat's da wohl auf den Punkt gebracht 
Das Tempo ist auf jeden Fall Einsteigerfreundlich und es ist kein Problem auch mal früher aus der Tour auszusteigen.Personen ohne Ortskenntnisse werden dabei bis zu "aussteigerfreundlichen Punkten" gebracht, von denen sie den Weg zurück auch selber finden!
Die 3,5-4 Std. Fahrzeit sind allerdings ein wenig hochgegriffen. Die reine Fahrzeit ist geringer. Die Gesamtzeit der Tour beträgt etwa 3,5-4 Std., und wir machen natürlich auch die eine oder andere Pause. Vielleicht verschlägt es uns morgen ja mal in die Karlsteinschänke, die K.-Hütte hat ja, wie wir "schmerzlich" am vergangenem Sonntag erfahren mußten, eine Urlaubspause!

Für morgen wollte ich mal wieder den Trail hinten entlang am Zaun des Wildparkes ins "Programm" einbauen. 

Bis morgen,
Harry


----------



## OBRADY (3. Juli 2005)

Mhmm..Timmendorf oder Harburg...

Schwierige Entscheidung..

Entweder bin ich um 11.00Uhr am Treffpunkt oder nicht...

Bitte nicht warten

Anja


----------



## Gerrit (3. Juli 2005)

zu spät gelesen     


gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (3. Juli 2005)

Ja Mensch, war doch nett, dass ich noch ein paar von euch noch an der KH wieder getroffen habe.

Ihr habt ja wohl Glück gehabt, und konntet den Schauer in ´ner Kneipe aussitzen    - mich hats dagegen oben am Segelflugplatz erwischt. 
Was solls, war trotzdem ne geile Tour - mit einem Abroller!  

Uwe, speziell für dich: die Karte wie versprochen
60km / 1200hm in den Harburger Bergen

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Munter bleiben   
Ralf


----------



## hefti (4. Juli 2005)

Konnte gestern leider nicht mitkommen. Mein Knie hat die Tour boykottiert.   
Vielleicht klappts ja nächstes Mal wieder.
n.d.t. André


----------



## uweh (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo, Ihr alle!

War wieder eine Supertour (den kleinen Schauer werte ich jetzt mal als willkommene Abkühlung   ), dank an Dich Harry, für die gelungene Variante! Nächstes Wochenende bin ich leider familientechnisch eingebunden   , aber die Woche drauf wäre ich wieder dabei -
So long, ich hoffe, es geht Anja's Daumen gut!!

Grüße Uwe


----------



## DaSaint! (4. Juli 2005)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...

Guide   
Tour   
Wetter  

Vielen Dank Harry & allen die dabei waren...

und so schnell wie möglich wiederholen   

bis die Tage
Steffen


----------



## Thol (4. Juli 2005)

jepp, war eine feine Tour !!
Die paar wenigen Bilder gibt es >> hier << 
und für die Statistik: 42km und 650 hm.

@Anja: Gute Besserung !!

bis denne
Olaf


----------



## OBRADY (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo...

Auch mir hat es am Sonntag vieeellllll Spaß gemacht.Ein Tag nach meinem Geschmack..   
Wann wiederholen wir das Ganze..???

@all..Der Daumen/Hand  ist geröngt.Nichts gebrochen nur kräftig geprellt und überdehnt.Jetzt wird es alles grün und blau und schwillt kräftig an...sieht zum piepen aus..
Danke an Euch alle für die gentlemenmäßige Unterstützung...  

Biken am Mittwoch ( wie angesprochen )wird  nix...es sei denn ich fahre Singlespeed...  

Gruß
Anja


----------



## two2one (4. Juli 2005)

Wäre ja einer massnahme!!!!   
Was isn passiert, da war ich anscheind shon weg?

War einer tolle tour. Hat spass gemacht mal wieder mitzufahren. 
Anje gute besserung.

Gruss,
[email protected]


----------



## Rabbit (5. Juli 2005)

two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Was isn passiert, da war ich anscheind shon weg?


Bei der Abfahrt vom P.-R.-Stein ist Anja leider leicht gestürzt und hat sich dabei halt den Daumen geprellt/überdehnt. Der war dermaßen überdehnt daß es schon sehr komisch aussah, wenn sie den Schalthebel betätigte. Als wenn der sich bei Belastung (Druck) fast ausrenken würde.

@Anja: Hoffentlich ist der Daumen in 14 Tagen soweit genesen daß eurem Urlaubstrip nichts mehr im Wege steht 

@All: Ich werde vorraussichtlich erst am Wochenende 23/24.7 wieder eine Tour anbieten können.

Bis die Tage,
Harry


----------



## norinofu (8. Juli 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> @All: Ich werde vorraussichtlich erst am Wochenende 23/24.7 wieder eine Tour anbieten können.



Moin wackere Biker...
ich habe mich letzten Sonntag ja schon nach 10 Metern wieder abgesetzt. Aber irgendwie muss ich mir halt die ganze Arbeitswoche abstrampeln.

Am Sonntag bin ich wieder am Start und biete wiedermal meine große Runde im LMB an - bis jetzt bin ich noch immer alleine gefahren    




Also dann, bis So.

Munter bleiben   
Ralf


----------



## Th.S16 (9. Juli 2005)

Ahoi !

@Rabbit: Also der 23/24.07 klingt doch sehr gut.   Wäre dann auch wieder dabei.  

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (9. Juli 2005)

norinofu schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag bin ich wieder am Start und biete wiedermal meine große Runde im LMB an - bis jetzt bin ich noch immer alleine gefahren



Dann habe ich morgen die Premiere   

Bis morgen

Gruß 

Jan


----------



## norinofu (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jan,
ahhhhhhhh, endlich einer, der sich opfert!   

Aber ich sach immer: Spass zuerst    

Also dann bis morgen

Munter   
Ralf


----------



## norinofu (11. Juli 2005)

So schlecht war die Tour doch gar nicht, auch wenn wir sie nicht ganz gefahren sind. Neben dem einzigen angemeldeten Mitstreiter hat sich spontan noch Morten dazugesellt und unterwegs haben wir noch Hermann aus Norderstedt getroffen.

An der Wiese hinter der Buskehre, gleich wenn man von oben aus dem Wald kommt haben wir uns an ein paar Sprungfotos versucht:






Mir hat´s leider den Dämpfer in der Gabel zerlegt    

Mal sehn, wann ich wieder einsatzklar bin

Munter bleiben   
Ralf


----------



## JanV (12. Juli 2005)

norinofu schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat´s leider den Dämpfer in der Gabel zerlegt



Hier funktionierte die Dämpfer noch  

@Morten: Geiles Bike!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Juli 2005)

Tachchen.

wer ist denn nächstes Wochenende in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs? suche noch Mitstreiter. Bin allerdings weniger auf CC gepolt, da mein gerissener CUBE-Rahmen immer noch nicht von H+S getauscht wurde. Meine Wildsau wiegt 20kg und dementsprechend muß ich abstriche beim Uphill machen. Sobald ich da aber die Rohloff drin habe, geht das auch wieder besser. Suche noch ein paar digge Drops und Sprünge in den HaBes.   

Also näxtes WE? Und wo?


----------



## hefti (12. Juli 2005)

Hört sich interessant an. Ich kann leider die nächsten Wochenenden nicht mitkommen, da ich am 31´ten die Cyclassics mitfahre und bis dahin noch ein paar Straßenkilometer brauche. Ab August bin ich aber gern dabei. Solange schonmal viel Spaß !
n.d.t. André


----------



## uweh (22. Juli 2005)

Moin, zusammen!

Bin die nächsten beiden Wochenenden leider mit meinem Büroumzug beschäftigt, so dass ich auch erst im August wieder in die Ha'bes kann - seufz  
Freue mich aber schon jetzt auf eine ausgiebige Tour!  (Brauch ich dann auch, zur Entspannung!)

Viele Grüße  Uwe


----------



## Rabbit (24. Juli 2005)

uweh schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich aber schon jetzt auf eine ausgiebige Tour!  (Brauch ich dann auch, zur Entspannung!)


Hope to see you 

Ich hatte mich heute spontan mit Thol in den HaBes getroffen. Da ja das Wetter die letzten Tage eher unbeständig war gab's keine Tourankündigung (ihr kennt mich doch) 
Aber heute zeigte sich Petrus ja mal wieder von seiner "netten" Seite.

Um 11:45h ging's los an der "Hasenbucht". Da Olaf und ich ja bekennende Freizeitbiker sind "rollten" wir zunächst gemütlich durch die Haake und rüber zum Heidefriedhof. Auf dem Weg dorthin "sammelten" wir dann noch Beppo ein (ist immer wieder überraschend, wie klein doch das Gebiet der HaBes ist) 
Zu Dritt kurbelten wir dann rüber in die Fischbeker Heide hoch zum Segelflugplatz, auf dem Panzertrail einmal drumherum und weiter Richtung Karlstein. Und was wir auf dem Weg dorthin entdecken mußten machte uns fast sprachlos. Heftig, was so ein Forstfahrzeug doch für Spuren im Wald hinterlassen kann 
An der Karlsteinschänke mußten wir dann erst mal Schützenhilfe eine Gruppe Radfahrer aus Bremen leisten. Einer der Söhne fuhr ein (Baumarkt-)MTB und hatte eine Reifenpanne. Leider mangelte es der Gruppe an einer Pumpe für Autoventile. So erklang bei unserem Eintreffen an der Schänke sogleich der erleichternde Ruf der Mutter(?): "Ahh, Mountainbiker ..." 
Nachdem der Gruppe geholfen werden und sie ihren Weg nach Hamburg fortsetzten konnte (Ziel war die DJH auf dem Stintfang, Landungsbrücken) labten wir uns an Kaffee, Kuchen und Spezi. Zurück ging es dann auf üblichen Pfaden über den Karl-, Paul-Roth-Stein und dem Kiekeberg.

In Zukunft dann hoffentlich wieder mit Ankündigung damit auch Th16. wieder dazustoßen kann


----------



## Jinxter (25. Juli 2005)

Jau, und nicht nur Th.S16 sondern auch meine Wenigkeit.
Ich hätte auch so ca. 100 km Anreise, die ich aber gerne einmal in Kauf nehme, weil ich immer auf der Suche nach neuen Touren und unbekannten Wegen bin, und außerdem schon viel Schönes über die Harburger Berge vernommen habe (die Gegend kenne ich sonst nur vom Vorbeifahren auf der A7).
Ich würde dann mit Th.S16 zusammen anreisen...

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal...

MfG Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (26. Juli 2005)

Ja Moin !

Bin dabei! Wann und wo? Noch hab ich meine Pappe , zur Not könnte ich auch noch jemanden mitnehmen. 
Sonntag um 11 wäre nicht schlecht , Wetter soll gut werden...

Gruss
T.


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juli 2005)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag um 11 wäre nicht schlecht , Wetter soll gut werden...


Fast schon "überredet", jedoch bin ich von deiner Quelle für die Wettervorhersage noch nicht ganz überzeugt 

Dann werden wir mal die Wettervorhersagen mal im Auge behalten ...


----------



## Spitti (30. Juli 2005)

Nabend,

würde sich hier vielleicht auch jemand finden der mir unter der Woche mal die Berge rund um Hamburg zeigt?
Komme aus´m Vorharz und arbeite seit 2 Monaten in Hamburg/Harburg auf Montage.Müssen keine großen touren sein...nur so das ich mal die ein oder andere Strecke fahren kann.

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## gnss (31. Juli 2005)

guck mal da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168859
wahrscheinlich wieder nächsten mittwoch.


----------



## uweh (9. August 2005)

Moin, alle zusammen!
Mal abgesehen von dem Shitwetter (eigentlich ganz ordentlich - für einen November!!) kommt mein DSL-Anschluss nicht an Land   - kann momentan also nur ganz sporadisch bei einem Freund ins Net und deshalb auch nicht spontan auf Beiträge reagieren. Würde aber gerne - in Abhängigkeit vom Wetter - nächsten Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr ein bisschen touren - wer hat sonst noch Lust?
Bitte für dieses Mal eine Abstimmung über Handy: 0171-38 38 740 - weil: siehe oben!

Grüße! Uwe


----------

